# Best Worst Movie Trailers Under 3 Minutes . . . . .



## Kevin (May 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2014)

Can we ban Kevin for making us watch that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2014)

What has been seen....cannot be unseen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2014)

Is the movie any better?


----------



## brown down (May 14, 2014)

hahahahah WTH


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2014)

I'd watch that... Jerry Reed, Cleavan Little, and a naked blond? Car chases and witty dialogue? What's not to like?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2014)

I think that is really @Kevin on a ck run

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


>





Kevin said:


>


Gotta check that one out. I love the grindhouse genre lol. They can be so corny that that they are actually entertaining. Thats the kind of stuff that used to play at the local drive-in when i was a kid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (May 17, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

Can't figure out how to insert the clip but here is the link. Kevin's post got me thinking about these old B movies and I remember the name of one I saw at the drive-in as a kid," The Glory Stompers" did a Google search and there it was on you tube . Even has the full length movie there. I'm getting nostalgic Edit, guess I did manage to insert the clip

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

LMAO I love it! Barry did you notice Dennis Hopper was in that? My wife and I ove to watch B movies - the entertainment value is often off the charts but not in any way as originally intended. I never heard of the Glory Stompers that's cool stuff.

_Ridin for glory!
Lovin for glory!
Fightin for glory! 

Keep clear of the stompers. 
Killers on wheels. _


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> LMAO I love it! Barry did you notice Dennis Hopper was in that? My wife and I ove to watch B movies - the entertainment value is often off the charts but not in any way as originally intended. I never heard of the Glory Stompers that's cool stuff.
> 
> _Ridin for glory!
> Lovin for glory!
> ...


Yea, I didn't realize Hopper was in in till I watched the trailer, I was surprised there was someone in I had heard of. Of course when I saw it in my early teens, I was mostly fixated on the nudie shots of the girls lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

This is Kevin..."Master And Commander" A great movie.




HOLD FAST Captain, Salute!


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's NYWoodTurner...total bad%#@! Where the sword is mightier than the pen...




Salute Maximus (NYWoodTurner)
Another great film


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Dee, did you read the title of this thread?


----------



## Molokai (Sep 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Tom I never saw that trailer before that is HILARIOUS!!!! Best one yet man me and the wife got to see that movie lol!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cheesiest movie I ever saw.....and liked.
They are making a second one....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

This is my cousin Tim's movie (he plays the photographer in it) when he first started out....cheesey...but it has hot chicks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

And heres the link to the whole movie...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Marc that is hilarious. I bet your cousin had a blast doing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

The Professor (from Gilligan's Island) is in this one. This one is so bad you'd have to be tripping to really enjoy it . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

The Wild Women of Wongo always look like they just left the hair salon . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh Crap! I feel like Mr. McGoo. I am going to get my head examined and my eyes checked. Aaw poo!
My Bad, Dee
I'll read better from now on, sorry. I have no reason to make an excuse....however I don't recall having my corrective lenses on when that happened


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've seen the crab one years ago...great cheese...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

dee said:


> Oh Crap! I feel like Mr. McGoo. I am going to get my head examined and my eyes checked. Aaw poo!
> My Bad, Dee
> I'll read better from now on, sorry. I have no reason to make an excuse....however I don't recall having my corrective lenses on when that happened



It's not that big a deal man - no problem.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

Dee <-------- Mr Magoo you've done it again!


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not savvy enough to be able to insert a clip, be I saw plenty of B movies when I was a kid. Saturn 3 is the worst movie /trailer I can think of. Really bad, but it had Farah Fawcett in it, so..... TA


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Dee you still don't have the hang of this thread lol - Mr. Magoo was cool he doesn't belong here either. And he was a cartoon not a movie although maybe there was a Magoo movie I don't know, but that video isn't a movie trailer. . Let the title of the thread be your guide . . 

Best WORST _"Movie Trailers"_ under 3 minutes. 

We are posting _'movie trailers'_ that are related to awful movies, most of them would be what is known as B movies. They are usually so awful that they are entertaining to watch now, but not for the reasons the writer and director intended. And we are posting the _"best" _of those awful movies. And the trailer has to be less than 3 minutes. Get it? Got it? Good. You'll get the hang of it. 

(Here's a lead for you. Look up "Plan 9 From Outer Space -trailer" in YouTube)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 30, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)

I really really need to see this one...really....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 25, 2015)

Song from a new movie, kung fury.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ha! Don't hassle the Hoff!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! Don't hassle the Hoff!


Actually i am a fan of 80s music and this is good song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

